# Please help identify this Electrofit Zapi Ltd High Frequency 48volt Controller



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

have you tried ringing up on the telly using what looks like the phone number under the union jack?

or google the number and see if it matches the case name


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

Mad Professor said:


> Good day all.
> 
> Can anyone here please help me identify this Electrofit Zapi Ltd High Frequency 48volt Controller?
> 
> ...


Hello Mad, 

This controller look the same as I have here in my shop it a sepex traction controller. Mine came out of Hyster reach truck. 

Albano


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

piotrsko: It is indeed a UK tel number, but being a weekend there was no answer, I will be trying to contact someone again today.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

Just been on the phone to Electrofit Zapi Ltd, and spoke to a nice lady, that confirmed it is an old Zapi H2 model.

I then asked about the programming console, and serial cable + PC software.
Programming Console £236.34 + VAT.
Serial cable & Software £233.31 + VAT.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

sounds like you need to contact hyster and see if they can do the programming for you. 400 pounds sounds a bit pricey for a one-shot


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

I have been able to find the Zapi PC Software, and after some reverse engineering, I was able to make a serial interface cable.

I am now able to change all the settings within the Zapi controller. 

Also the controller logs hours of use, and if the reading is right this controller has only had 675h of running use.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

Below is the exported data that I was able to pull from my Zapi H2 Controller.



> [Info]
> Chopper_Name=H2 REGENER. V2.1
> 
> [Code;Name;Position;Menu;Value;Scaled Value]
> ...


For anyone that is intrested here is a copy of the Zapi H2B Manual <Click Here.

Best Regards.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

I have had a number of people sending me private message's asking for my details on this Zapi H2 unit.

One questions that I get asked often is: what is the max voltage / amps can this unit cope with.

I know Zapi have a range of voltage and current models.

So I have pulled my unit apart to have a look at things.

I can see it may be possible to change a few parts on the logic board so that it would be able to cope with higher voltages, but I am more interested to find out the voltage and current limit of the power board.

Here is a list of some of the parts on the logic board


> ----- Logic Board (ZP321C)-----
> Q1 - IRF530N
> Q2 - IRF530N
> Q3 - IRF530N
> ...


Here is a list of some of the parts on the power board.


> ----- Power Board (ZP338F) -----
> Q1 - G2233HEX
> Q2 - G2233HEX
> Q3 - G2233HEX
> ...


I will update the list above, as I find out more details.


----------



## uzman2 (Jul 3, 2013)

circuit does not work 
please help 
zapi controller pc serial port cable pc


----------

